
10 reasons you should never get a job - gebt
https://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/07/10-reasons-you-should-never-get-a-job/
======
airbreather
He might be making money, but he does not seem to be actually creating
anything of actual value - it seems to be only by selling shit to other people
who want to be like him.

Comes across like another version of the self help industry.

